# worksharp 3000



## sbryan55

This is a nice review, Larry. Until I got mine I struggled with getting a sharp edge on my chisels and irons. To me it is the next best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## woodworm

I've been reading a lot of reviews on this decent sharperner., and mostly or almost all gave a thumb up judgment. However due to motor voltage & frequency issue, I put on hold my decision to buy one. Now I'm in dilemma of choosing between Tormek T-3 Water Cooled Sharpening System and Worksharp 3000. So I'll be gathering more plus & minus points for these two syatems before I finally make decision.

Thank you Degoose.


----------



## richgreer

Good review - thank you. I have a one of these and I agree completely that it is a great way to sharpen chisels and irons.

I will disagree with you on one minor point you made. I do not think this tool is great for curved turning tools (i.e. gouges). There is no way to maintain a consistent bevel with a curved tool. I don't think it would be very hard to make an accessory for the worksharp that would enable one to sharpen curved tools well. Maybe someone will do that some day.


----------



## patron

ay mate ,
just got me one too .

must say ,
it's the dingos dingus !

all me tools is SHARP now !


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Thanks for the review.


----------



## patron

the one thing not mentioned anywhere ,
when i do the first sharpening ,
it takes more to bring it to square ,
i noticed that if you push to much ,
it makes 
steel wool , that can spark .

keep it away from open sawdust .

after the initial sharp ,

there is no problem with this ,

just do as they say ,

don't hog it !


----------



## KentS

Great review Larry

Thanks


----------



## GaryBuck

Hey Larry thanks for the post. I was impressed by this set up and I realize it's for hand tools but was wondering if they have an attachment for saw blades? And it showed using plane blades can you do something larger like a lawn mower blade on this just to get the nicks and such out? And what's the price for one? Thanks


----------



## GaryBuck

I use my grinding wheel for the lawn mower blades but was just courious on that part


----------



## mikethetermite

Great review, looking forward to your video review Larry.


----------



## reggiek

Cool…Larry…glad to hear you guys down there are finally coming into the 21st century….J/K. Great review…I wanted to mention that this month's Woodcarving Illustrated has a great article on various sharpening systems…and a good one on sharpening tools….I like and use diamond stones myself…but I hear that they have a diamond wheel for the worksharp now? I don't know if I can change my spots after many years of manual sharpening (I haven't joined the 21st century either)...but they are getting close to making a machine I might be comfortable with.


----------



## degoose

Gary, around US$200 in the states but AU$600 there abouts over here… but then everything that come across the pond is dearer here.. Still and all not bad to get the tools sharp.


----------



## GaryBuck

I was shocked by the way it cut across grain like that pretty impressive there it made it look like cutting butter, what about an attachment for like T.S. or skill saw blades is there away of doing those on that? Thanks


----------



## gfixler

I've had good luck with mine, too. I've had it for about a year or so. My biggest trouble up front was that I couldn't get it square. There's a way to tilt the ramp you slide chisels into up and down around one edge. I had to set it all the way to one end, and it still seemed just a hair off square. It's good enough that I don't really notice anymore, but I wanted to be able to adjust around square, not have to fight up against the edge of the range. I couldn't find a way to adjust more. There weren't any things to shim or loosen and tap with a hammer.

Too, as was said before, too much aggressive sharpening will create a kind of steel wool under the wheel in a pocket in the back. I had this catch fire. It's beautiful to watch, but super hot. Don't sharpen around flammables or wood dust. The wool fire isn't so much an open flame as it is an ember that ripples all through the wool like a cooling lava line. Again, pretty, but frightening.

I've gotten halfway decent at sharpening curved tools, like bowl gouges under the slotted wheel, which you can see through (better if you shine a bright light down through the slots from above. Oh, and as for the "without losing momentum" statement - quite true. I was filming a time-lapse of some work, and the chisel I was using was dull, so I just walked over to the unit, turned it on, pushed the chisel in a few times like I was sharpening a pencil, and came back to the video I was making probably 30 seconds later. I keep it plugged in and ready to go all the time.

Final note: I've used this to bring back a rusting chisel with a point not only very dull, but chipped and badly pitted with little bites taken out of the whole tip. It took a little while, but I have 2 glass wheels with a grit on each side, so I started with the 80 to reshape the tip to sharp and clean again, then worked up to finer grits and got that thing like a razor blade. Yesterday I salvaged a husky scraper tool that I'd left next to 2 gallons of muriatic acid for a few years. It was not just rusted, but chemically rusted. I used a metal wire wheel in my drill press to grind the butt of the tool down to the original metal, then the WS3k to smooth up the faces of the tool, true the edges, and sharpen the tip to a point. It was actually square before, but now it's like a heavy duty glass scraper. I used it to scrape some labels off of Home Depot wood.


----------



## craftsman on the lake

I did a review here awhile back.. still liking mine.


----------



## Loucarb

Thanks Larry for the great review.


----------



## Dusty56

How does the 600AU $ compare to the 200US $ ? I got mine last year with no tax and free shipping from ACE Hardware online : ) It also came with some free extras inside of the box that weren't mentioned anywhere in the sale ad or even on the box itself ! Enjoy your latest toy , Larry !


----------



## Bryan_M

This thing works great for sharpening curved tools. If you use the disc with the slots in it… just color the bevel on the tool with a marker first. Lift the tool to the disc and roll it along the bevel. Takes a minimum amount of practice to be consistent with it. I use it with my lathe tools all the time.


----------



## stefang

Looks like a great machine Larry, and a lot of folks seem very pleased with theirs.


----------



## woodworm

Dusty56,
I think the huge price different is perhaps due to the motor winding addition/modification the manufacturer has to deal with for the machine to be able to be used in the country with 220-240V, 50hz electric supply.


----------



## Dusty56

Thanks woodworm ….I guess my real question was, what is the exchange rate ?


----------



## 3DWoodworkingSupply

Great review on a great sharpening system. Thank you.


----------



## degoose

A lot of stuff that comes in for the US costs a great deal more… shipping … customs… duties… and a huge number of other little items that really add up quite quickly… for example just to ship one TWC is nearing $1000 and yet we can send two for nearly the same amount… well just a bit more… but you see what I mean…and most of that is not the actual cost of the sea freight…that is a small percentage… exchange rates play a role in the increase in price but again that can work both ways…
Larry


----------



## mtnwild

Great review. I have not seen that one before. Most are a bit more expensive. That one might be doable some day. Right now, hand work. Not that I have that many blades that need sharpening, some day for that too. Always something to look forward to. Thanks for the info…..................


----------



## spaids

I have stones and sharpen my chisels and plane irons by hand. The problem is I also have a Jack plane that was given to me and needed rehab. I was able to get it back into working condition but the iron was in such bad shape that I couldn't do it by hand in this lifetime. It was badly out of square and needed a lot of metal removed. I just got the worksharp 3000 this weekend and in only 10 minutes I had that old blade square and shaving hair off of my arm. I LOVE my Worksharp 3000.


----------



## a1Jim

I thought you always worked sharp Larry LOL good review.


----------



## eruby

Not to pile on but I have also achieved great results using this tool. (I never could put a good edge on anything before) so far I have only used this for chisels and block plane blades.
The main reason that I am even commenting is I felt the need to compliment their customer service, which was top notch. 
Long story short the box that mine came in was missing several parts (including the manual that has the parts list)

I called their customer service number and actually talked to a real person. They remedied the problem and sent along an extra glass wheel, hat and couldn't stop apologizing. Now it would have been better had I not needed to use their customer service but it was refreshing to find a company that actually cares about the customer post sale.


----------



## garriv777

Not to rain on anyones parade but I would have to agree with Richgreer's comment. This tool is okay for sharpening flat blades but if you are primarily a woodturner, I would look for a better system. I have had one of these Worksharps for a couple of years now and I'm not that impressed. It can be hard to maintain a consistent bevel angle on curved tools with this system. For me, one of the biggest assets to a good sharpening system is " repeatability " and I just don't feel that this system offers that for woodturners. Maybe it's just my technique, I'm not sure, but I have not gotten good results when sharpening gouges on this system, especially and kind of fingernail type tool.

I would say that the price is reasonable however, unlike so many other systems out there that charge an arm and a leg. I think I got mine for about $200.

I'm going to save for the Tormek and their " TNT " method. It looks like about the best system on the market for turners. Just my two cents….


----------



## StumpyNubs

OK- my video of the Upgrades I made:


----------



## gardentiger

Just got mine last night 8/20/14. Sharpened all my chisels that needed an edge. Wide 2" chisel took a while, but that was my own fault for having an obtuse angle on the grind. Smaller chisels may heat quicker. Be careful of that. These chisels are workable off the work sharp for me without paste honing. I don't know how much more efficiency honing would bring. Tools are damn sharp after the fine grit paper.


----------

